# Bachmann to make the Sterling Single "Emily" in large scale



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh pooh... Methinks I'm gonna be in big trouble with the misses when this comes out


http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-...uctId=4005
The Single has been one of my favorite engine types and now Bmann is dangling red meat in from of me, sure it will need a new smokebox door cover and a backhead and about a thousand other details, but its a SINGLE and its in LARGE scale.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'll have to do that also. They say when?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

No date I could find, Christmas most likely. 

I've already been very tempted to go all British, so far I managed to avoid assimilation due to not having any chance at an outdoor layout.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

We are thinking it will be early fall this year. Just hear say so far.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool. My son will be happy to see that. Emily's his favorite. (And I can't argue with his choice in women, either.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GGGGggggggg Another engine with a sissy name.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Apr 2012 07:34 PM 
GGGGggggggg Another engine with a sissy name. 
Well, it never really had that name - nor was there an 'Emily' in my Thomas books!

There is one preserved in the National Railway Museum in York, England. It is in working order, I think - though they may have let the boiler certificate expire.

The locomotive is beautiful - frequently cited as a work of art. Just look at the curves of the footplate and smokebox saddle.












Aster made a 1/32nd scale model. I wonder what scale this Bachmann version will be!


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

"Aster made a 1/32nd scale model. I wonder what scale this Bachmann version will be!" 

Just a friendly reminder that the Bachmann Thomas & Friends series of Large Scale products are built as Thomas items - not scale models. 
The size is determined by the animated series - not prototype drawings.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 13 Apr 2012 10:03 AM 
"Aster made a 1/32nd scale model. I wonder what scale this Bachmann version will be!" 

Just a friendly reminder that the Bachmann Thomas & Friends series of Large Scale products are built as Thomas items - not scale models. 
The size is determined by the animated series - not prototype drawings. 
Bucksco, Who CARES its a SINGLE!









Whats got me going is the fact that its a single! with the BIG DRIVER







and a good kitbasher could convert this drive chassis into something close to a Dean 4-2-2 or maybe even a Dean 2-2-2 or many other single types: But its that an affordable BIG DRIVER chassis is now available in large scale thats exciting to me! Just sell it, I'll worry about the scale.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you Vic, that big driver is what I like, can always work with the rest. It should be fun, and that's what I like about the hobby.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder that the Bachmann Thomas & Friends series of Large Scale products are built as Thomas items - not scale models 
Well, it will be interesting to see what they come out with. I hope the LS version has some light in the splasher - that HO model is a bit bare.


----------

